# babes on the bay group photo



## panoman (May 23, 2009)

check this out. go to www.panoman.us ,once on site click the order online button then enter password bay10


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What exactly is this?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fishing tournament we have in Texas every year for the women.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, it just looked more like commercial solicitation to me since it was just the posters second post here. Why not just post the picture..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good eye


----------



## panoman (May 23, 2009)

no sir, not a solicitation, just thought some folks might find the picture interesting and its the only way for me to post it today.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Interesting perspective. Maybe you could give a few small details (without revealing trade secrets) about the shot. Not a perspective normally captured by this group. Seldom get the gators at BBSP to pose that well.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's all good, thanks for the pic


----------



## panoman (May 23, 2009)

The formation was an attempt at a roman numeral 10 or X. This was their 10th anniversary. They told me they would have about 950 people. It was shot out of a boom lift about 30 feet in the air with a noblex pro150. The dimentions of the formation were the tricky part. It takes a lot of practice with these formation shots. You don't want to run out of room and it can be even worse sometimes to have too much. They only brought out about 600 people so we had to fill in a little bit.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't see the picture of the Babes on the Bay tournament. Maybe I missed it.


----------

